# New To Me Supermax



## dlane (Jun 3, 2015)

This is the supermax , is there a preferred vfd to run it ? Also need to get some r8 collets
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Finally got this to its new home it has a dro, "one shot oiler may need help" it is 2 hp ran real quiet , has good flaking on ways, it is  sitting on 1-1/2" x 37x37" steal plate ,once leveled I will weld angle around base.
Came with a good Japanese vice. I am now shopping for vfd and r8 collet set. The head is still inverted from transport, the floor stain was already there. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
sorry bout pics this thing always gives me probs I think it's apple


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 3, 2015)

A few VFD brands: Teco, Hitachi, Automation Direct GS2, Yaskawa, ABB. There are a bunch of others, but these are the most common non-Chinese brands.

My personal preference is the Automation Direct GS2 units, but they are all good.  

For r-8 collets, Enco, Ebay, Grizzly, Shars and many many others.  R-8 is probably the most common collets and tool holders out there.


----------



## hvontres (Jun 3, 2015)

I have put in two Hitachi VFD's. The drives are nice but the manual could use some help. But once you get them wired up they work really well and have some pretty cool features.

BTW, it looks like you should have looked for a bigger mill to cover up that stain on the floor


----------



## dlane (Jun 3, 2015)

Wolf automation suggested ac tec nema 1 for a drive , with remote key pad would be $430. Free shipping.


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 3, 2015)

That price seems a bit high.  

GS2 2HP drive  $251.00
http://www.automationdirect.com/adc...ts_(115_-z-_230_-z-_460_-z-_575_VAC)/GS2-22P0

Remote Cable  $37.50
http://www.automationdirect.com/adc...on_-a-_Communications_-a-_Software/GS-CBL2-3L

Remote Mount  $13.00
http://www.automationdirect.com/adc...ation_-a-_Communications_-a-_Software/GS3-BZL

Includes free 2-day shipping

I see no need to remote mount, here is how I did mine.  I just put it in place of the original switch.  Been there for about 4 years with no problems.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 3, 2015)

Pst. The head is on upside down.


----------



## dlane (Jun 3, 2015)

ordered teco 7300cv seems to have everything I'll need I hope $240. Hopping to mount on side of head as Jim did , 
Thanks 
Derrick


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 3, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> Pst. The head is on upside down.



That makes it easier to get to the drawbar


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice mill good luck and make lots of chips with her , they like to run and often. Like any pet yupp.


----------



## dlane (Jun 4, 2015)

So here it is after some cleaning and look heads up now I'll have a drawbar problem  . Waiting on teco for power and some r8 collets


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 4, 2015)

Ah ! It looks much better now. Man I would hate waiting for somthing to make chips.


----------



## dlane (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi all , tech is getting a home , I'll finish it up today ,  and run power to it . Planning on Forward-reverse- stop-start switches on left side with teco on right behind plexi door and small fan w/ filter in bottom
Any one see issues with this set up ?.
Thanks


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 11, 2015)

Looks like it should work fine.  Looking forward to seeing it running.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice mill.  What issues are you having with the drawbar?  I am assuming reaching it due to the mill's height?

Solution, fabricate a power drawbar.  That was the first mod I did to my mill and have no regrets, love it.

Mike.


----------



## dlane (Jun 11, 2015)

Beware of tec support that can't tell you where to hook up incoming power. I got this teco from a place with clueless tec support FM . After an hour and a half they called back and said ( L1&n get 110 green to ground) n=L3 
Has most of US. Ben hit by dumb bomb , I hope it's rite , smoke test later, anger makes me tired, nap time.


----------



## dlane (Jun 11, 2015)

Mike , when mill head was inverted from transport draw bar was easier to get to.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 12, 2015)

dlane said:


> Mike , when mill head was inverted from transport draw bar was easier to get to.



I'll bet it was.  Just kind of hard to machine parts that way.

Mike.


----------



## Falcon67 (Jun 19, 2015)

I use a Teco on my mill/drill. Works good - note that the VFD has to drive the motor directly.  It cannot drive through the controls.  You'll plumb the controls off the VFD control ports and with programming.  In case that hasn't already been discussed.  I ran 240V to the VFD for conversion to 3 phase.

Left side - motor power, right side machine controls



I like the head the way it was - you could machine parts while standing up straight instead of bending over to look under that big thing.


----------



## dlane (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi all ,  after a couple days of fighting with technical support,I think I've got it !.
I'ed call them back if I wanted to bake a cake or cookies , I'm sure they knew how to do that.
Any how mill is running , haven't tried any heavy cuts in steal yet but seems good with aluminum.
Need to get the rite lubricants and some other things , making wood table covers ,  Y way cover , get air to kool mist and air nozzle, here are some pics one of machine , the other pic is some mills I think , can someone tell what they are for ? The ends aren't broke , I have a bunch of sharp ones. I have other regular mills but these are kinda strange to me.
Thanks
Derrick
Ps. I'll keep Kennedy door closed when Mach is working , kinda tight on space


----------



## dlane (Jun 27, 2015)

Ordered way protectors, parallels, roughing end mills, z caliper holder, Enco free shipping till 7-6 .
I'm out of town rite now but in a couple days I'll get after it. 
Derrick


----------

